# Emmanuel Ginobili?



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

is this guy a player or not....seems to having a hard time adjusting to the game.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

He'll be fine, just like every other rookies in the league, Adjusting is all part of the process to the next level. Also keep in mind he's been playing in a different league, with different rules. Once he gets his game down though, he'll be another scoring threat for the Spurs.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> is this guy a player or not....seems to having a hard time adjusting to the game.


He is a player and his game is very effective.

In the game against 76ers:

Emanuel Ginobili made 3-5 FG, 6 REB 3 ASSISTS, 9 PTS in only 15 minutes. Just give the guy some time and he will prove the great player he is.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i noticed these posts were a few days old,he was super in limited time against the lakers,his athletic ability is better than i thought,it is hard sometimes during international play to judge how guys will do in the nba.the thing i like about him was he was hardly in awe of being on the court in the nba.it wont be long before steve smith,who by the way is so far over the hill its rediculous,is on the bench for most of the game.


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

He'll beat out Steve Smith or Smith will get hurt. One way or another he will be starting alongside of Parker by the All-Star break. You just can't keep that guy on the bench. Did you see what he did vs. Kobe? I thought he looked great when he was in there. And his performance against the US in the Worlds? He's going see a lot more minutes very soon.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Doggpound</b>!
> He'll beat out Steve Smith or Smith will get hurt. One way or another he will be starting alongside of Parker by the All-Star break. You just can't keep that guy on the bench. Did you see what he did vs. Kobe? I thought he looked great when he was in there. And his performance against the US in the Worlds? He's going see a lot more minutes very soon.


Just a matter of time till Manu gets the start. Pop will bring him along at his own pace and he's looked good soo far just 2 games into the season. He's active all around and still adjusting his game and getting a feel for things. MANU 2002-03 ROY!!! :wbanana:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I didn't saw the game, but Manu is listed as a starter in the game against Toronto.

Look at the link: http://www.nba.com/games/20021101/TORSAS/boxscore.html


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I didn't saw the game, but Manu is listed as a starter in the game against Toronto.
> 
> Look at the link: http://www.nba.com/games/20021101/TORSAS/boxscore.html



Starting is the key for Manu and I'm sure this would help him out greatly. Like I said, I really think he'll be their starting G soon, He's just getting it down for now


----------



## Makabatabufusak (Nov 3, 2002)

Just give him 2 more weeks and his ankle should heal giving him all the leaping ability and footspeed he showed in the 2002 World Basketball Championships.

By the way if you guys still think he's not really that great a player check out some of his highlights on his site:

manuginobili.com 


Heres some Eyecandy: :topic:


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Tonight the Spurs play against the Grizzlies. It is going to be a good chance for Manu to accomplish a great game and gain confidence. The virtual non-existent inside Grizzlies defense will help him a lot in order to get some highlight stuff, some _volcadas_ (slam-dunk), for example.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Makabatabufusak</b>!
> Heres some Eyecandy


Thanks for sharing those great pictures Of Manu in action :yes:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> Tonight the Spurs play against the Grizzlies. It is going to be a good chance for Manu to accomplish a great game and gain confidence. The virtual non-existent inside Grizzlies defense will help him a lot in order to get some highlight stuff, some _volcadas_ (slam-dunk), for example.


I agree Genjuro...
This would be great for Manu, anytime he sarts, it will only add improvement and confidence in his game. :yes:


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

umm manu didn't do so hot on dat game. Parker finally got his rythm, 22 points, i dunno da rest. i was so happy duncan made that last shot, 'cuz i didn't want to go to double overtime.


----------

